# South Jersey FT



## TH (Mar 6, 2004)

Does anyone have any word on Open call backs or the Derby?

Tony


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Derby is done the Open should finish up around 4PM with the land marks and that is all they will do today. 

Katie


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

Where will the Amat. start on Saturday morning?
Thank You,
Tim


----------



## TH (Mar 6, 2004)

Katie,

Do you know the results from the Derby?

Tony


----------



## fnsret (Nov 12, 2003)

Tony,

I called Dave Jensen for you, he had a few Derby dogs, but he hasn't returned my call. He is probably still at the Open.

Lee


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Derby:

1st Pierre Mathieu
2nd Dave Jensen
3rd Pierre Mathieu Della Tony Hunts Dogs 
4th Dave Jensen

Sorry not sure of all the dogs.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open call Backs From Land Marks

1
3
5
9
11
12
13
14
16
22
23
25
26
29
30
31
32
33
34
35
36
37
38
39
44
45
46
47
48
49
50
52
53
53
56


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Derby:
> 
> 1st Pierre Mathieu
> 2nd Dave Jensen
> ...


Pierre appears to be a well-kept secret to some people. He is a terrific trainer of young dogs, an excellent all-around dog person, and a real nice guy, too. Congratulations!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

...I have heard the same about Pierre...very well thought of. 

Judy


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

Does anyone know, which one of Pierre's dogs came 1st. We know he's a great guy.
Thanks


----------



## Justone' (Mar 28, 2005)

WAY TO GO DAVID JENSEN IN THE DERBY WITH "VADER", "C", AND little Miss-n-coming, "KALIN" (RJ) !!!!
CONGRATS TO HEIDI PIUS ALSO, FOR HER PUPPY "KALIN" ON HER "FIRST" DERBYKEEP 'EM COMING...RIBBONS, THAT IS.
WAY TO GO TEAM BREEZEHILL!!!! 
THANKS FOR 'ALL YOU DO!"
JUSTONE'

FOR:NC


----------



## chelseadog (Sep 14, 2004)

Great job Pierre and Tony della has a great start and is a wonderful dog

Mark


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open Call Backs To Water Blind

3
5
9
11
12
13
14
16
22
26
30
31
32
33
34
35
46
50
18 Dogs Total-Starting with dog 16


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

Can anyone tell me who won the derby yesterday?
dogs name thanks in advance


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Ally- I can see what I can find out...

Amateur Call Backs To Land Blind
1
3
4
5
6
8
10
11
12
13
14
15
17
18
20
21
23
25
26
29
30
32
34
35
40
41
46
47
49


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Amt Call Backs To Water Blind-They will start in the AM. 

1
3
4
8
10
11
12
13
17
18
21
23
25
26
30
32
34
35
41
46
47
48


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks looks like you are a busy lady or man?


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Qualifying Callbacks to the Water Marks
10, 13, 18, 20, 24, 26, 28, 29, 30, 31 (10)


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

For the open water mark call backs all I know is there are 10. Mosher has 6. Katie


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open Call Backs to the water marks
9
12
13
14
22
26
30
31
33
35
46
50


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Amatuer call Backs To The Last series

13
17
21
25
30
35
41
45
47
49


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Qual placements

1st: David Jensen -Kargo
2nd Milly Welsh -Tripp
3rd: Not Sure Sorry
4th: Milly-Abby


----------



## Riverrun (Jun 8, 2004)

Congratulations to the Qualifying Winner and His Owners:

"Kargo" AKA "Kargo from Fargo"
(FC Fargo II x Riverrun's Dream O' Dunkellin)

Owned by Bob & KathyAgnor


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Katie,

I think that the Amateur dog #45 should be #46. According to the call backs I got yesterday, 45 was dropped in the first series. Were you there yesterday? Didn't see you!!

Good Luck to all!!

LL


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Congratulation to Charlie Hayden and Millie Welch and their new FC/AFC Lil Mac's Black River Rabbit MH. Winning the open and qualifying for both Nationals.

David Jensen had a tremendous weekend. 2nd, 4th and rj in the derby. 1st in the Qual with my dog Kargo. Millie's 2nd and 4th in the Qual with Tripp and Abbey. Charlie winning the open with Bunny and looking strong in the Am also with Bunny. David is one hell of a good trainer and hard worker. 

Big Thank you and congratulations for all your hard work to my buddy David Jensen.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Oops sorry for the mix up my mistake just trying to help.

Big Congratulations to Charlie ,Milly, And Bob Agnor for Bunny, Trippe, Kargo & Abbie way to go on your great weekend!!!

Katie G!


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Bob,
Congrats to you all on a big weekend with Kargo!
Jason


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations to Bob and Kargo


----------



## JMoore (Jan 31, 2008)

Congrats to charlie. First time double header. Bunny is on fire


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Qual. 3rd was Mindy Bohn and Peanut

John WIacek's Scooter-RJ, Scooter had a nice trial this weekend


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Official results of the Spring SJRC Trial are available: https://www.rftentry.com/pub/events/detail/ViewEventResults.cfm?eventID=72

Congratulations to all the winners! Thanks for coming. See you all next weekend at Shrewsbury.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Congratz to Kargo, David Jensen, and Bob and Kathy Agnor on the win!!!

john


----------



## Flip (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats to David Jenson, Bob and Kathy Agnor on your new QAA !


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Flip said:


> Congrats to David Jenson, Bob and Kathy Agnor on your new QAA !


Way to go!! Couldn't happen to nicer folks! (& a pretty nice dog too!)

M


----------

